# ahci mode in bios [answered]

## DaggyStyle

hello, I've got a question, does the ahci mode for HD affects the performance of one's hd performance?

if so, is there suppose to be a problem if I switch to that mode in the bios in regards of my gentoo installation?

----------

## h0mer`-

ahci brings ncq (native command queuing) which is supposed to perform better in multitasking enviroments. but i havent recognized any speed improvements after i switched to ahci.

so i guess u can just try it out and decide for yourself.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *h0mer`- wrote:*   

> ahci brings ncq (native command queuing) which is supposed to perform better in multitasking enviroments. but i havent recognized any speed improvements after i switched to ahci.
> 
> so i guess u can just try it out and decide for yourself.

 

ok, my question is will switching to that after install will work?

----------

## h0mer`-

only windows needs some registry tweaking to flawlessly boot after a bios switch - gentoo wont make a problem (if it does you can switch back without issues) - just try it.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *h0mer`- wrote:*   

> only windows needs some registry tweaking to flawlessly boot after a bios switch - gentoo wont make a problem (if it does you can switch back without issues) - just try it.

 

ok, will try, now I just need to findout how to make my backup windows installation to notice the change.

thanks for the info.

----------

## Cyker

As long as you have an AHCI driver in the kernel, it will work.

AHCI's main benefit is that it is standardized, but it's not significantly faster or anything.

In fact, if you have an earlier mobo that supports two SATA standards (e.g. nVidia/AT and AHCI), often the non-AHCI driver is more stable due to poor hardware implementation.

Most modern mobos use AHCI exclusively now 'tho, and it's usually the better choice vs. e.g. IDE emulation  :Wink: .

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> As long as you have an AHCI driver in the kernel, it will work.
> 
> AHCI's main benefit is that it is standardized, but it's not significantly faster or anything.
> 
> In fact, if you have an earlier mobo that supports two SATA standards (e.g. nVidia/AT and AHCI), often the non-AHCI driver is more stable due to poor hardware implementation.
> ...

 

I can choose between both, my hd performance isn't great due to my system being amd64... so that isn't a issue much.

----------

